# Cropping the centre of an image



## micky (Oct 10, 2013)

Right, I am a complete novice but quite good at picking things up quite easily and have great investigation skills on the web. However, I'm struggling with the following: 
Is there a way to crop the middle of a picture out and left with the right and left part of the pic to then blend in? I'm sure you can do this but unable to find the way. 
Any assistance will be greatly appreciated 


Micky


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Oct 10, 2013)

Micky,

Welcome to the forum.

Lightroom won't do what you want. You'll need to use a "pixel editor" like Photoshop Elements, Photoshop, Gimp, etc.

Hal


----------



## micky (Oct 10, 2013)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Micky,
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> ...



Thanks for letting me know! That'll save me a couple of hours of scratching my head!


----------

